# Mini R56 OBC and Blurtooth Hlep



## Richard Clark (Jan 1, 2021)

Hi, Just taken ownership of a Mini First. The OBC button is there and toggles thorugh outside temp and speed bu that's it. So sensors are connected and all is wired up - how do I add the full OBC functionaility ? I'm assuming from the limited info Ive found that this is included in the cd player/head unit - plenty for sale on ebay so I can buy if thats the cae, but how do I know what I'm looking for ? World that need coding to replece my current head unit ?

Alos, if that is how I get the OBC function, I note that some head units have a bluetooth or phone button. What else do I need to add blurtooth to that too ? And would the bluetooth stream music or just handle calls ?

Apologies if this is all answered previously - I have been searching and not managed to find it in the forum..


Cheers !


----------

